# Announcement: Canon XC10, A Breakthrough Compact 4K Video and Stills Camcorder



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 8, 2015)

```
United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 8 April 2015 – Canon today unveils the XC10 – a compact, lightweight video and digital stills camera that brings professional 4K quality to aspiring filmmakers and enthusiasts. Inheriting many of the Cinema EOS range’s features, the XC10 offers incredible recording versatility and is the ideal solution as a small, stand-alone camera for independent film makers or the perfect accompaniment as a supporting B camera in larger productions.</p>
<p><strong>Unleashing 4K recording for enthusiasts</strong>

Boasting outstanding market leading image quality, traditionally associated with larger cameras, as well as the flexibility and ease of use of traditional compact camcorders, the XC10 delivers consistently breath-taking results. Its advanced imaging engine – a powerful combination of a specially developed 1” CMOS sensor and Canon’s new DIGIC DV5 image processor – gives both budding filmmakers or experienced pros the blistering speed and quality they demand to capture 4K video, at a wide range of variable bit rates.</p>
<p>Able to fit seamlessly into workflows, or productions with existing Cinema EOS cameras, the XC10 can record UHDTV standard (3840 x 2160) 4K footage to an internal CFast 2.0™¹ card at up to 305Mbps, or Full HD (1920 x 1080) footage to an SD card at up to 50Mbps, with pro-standard 4:2:2 colour sampling for high resolution performance.</p>
<p>The XC10 delivers rich colour, synonymous with Cinema EOS cameras, with a high ISO of up to 20,000, ensuring excellent results in low light conditions, and a 12-stop Wide Dynamic Range, providing vivid detail in both highlights and shadows.</p>
<p>Shooters have the freedom to capture a diverse range of scenes in professional 4K quality using a specially developed 10x optical zoom lens, complete with Canon’s class-leading image stabilisation technology. With a versatile 27.3-273mm focal range (35mm equivalent, in video mode) videographers can easily switch between capturing sweeping scenes, to intimate close ups with a single lens. Pros and enthusiasts alike can change between movie recording and still image shooting, capturing high quality 12.0 MP images, or extracting 8.29 MP stills from 4K video footage.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 20%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-19591 gallery-columns-5 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-01-FSL-A.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-01-FSL-A-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 01 FSL A" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-01-FSL-B.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-01-FSL-B-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 01 FSL B" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-01-FSL-C.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-01-FSL-C-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 01 FSL C" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-02-FSR-A.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-02-FSR-A-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 02 FSR A" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-02-FSR-B.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-02-FSR-B-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 02 FSR B" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-02-FSR-C.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-02-FSR-C-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 02 FSR C" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-03-LEFT-A.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-03-LEFT-A-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 03 LEFT A" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-03-LEFT-B.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-03-LEFT-B-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 03 LEFT B" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-03-LEFT-C.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-03-LEFT-C-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 03 LEFT C" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-03-LEFT-D.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-03-LEFT-D-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 03 LEFT D" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-04-Side-A.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-04-Side-A-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 04 Side A" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-04-Side-B.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-04-Side-B-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 04 Side B" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-04-Side-C.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-04-Side-C-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 04 Side C" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-04-Side-D.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-04-Side-D-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 04 Side D" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-05-BSL-A.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-05-BSL-A-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 05 BSL A" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-05-BSL-B.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-05-BSL-B-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 05 BSL B" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-05-BSL-C.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-05-BSL-C-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 05 BSL C" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-06-BSR-A.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-06-BSR-A-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 06 BSR A" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-06-BSR-B.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-06-BSR-B-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 06 BSR B" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-06-BSR-C.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-06-BSR-C-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 06 BSR C" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-07-FRT-A.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-07-FRT-A-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 07 FRT A" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-07-FRT-B.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-07-FRT-B-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 07 FRT B" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-07-FRT-C.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-07-FRT-C-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 07 FRT C" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-08-BCK-A.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-08-BCK-A-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 08 BCK A" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-08-BCK-B.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-08-BCK-B-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 08 BCK B" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-08-BCK-C.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-08-BCK-C-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 08 BCK C" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-09-TOP-A.jpg'><img width="113" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-09-TOP-A-113x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 09 TOP A" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-09-TOP-B.jpg'><img width="113" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-09-TOP-B-113x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 09 TOP B" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-09-TOP-C.jpg'><img width="113" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-09-TOP-C-113x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 09 TOP C" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-10-BOTTOM-B.jpg'><img width="113" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-10-BOTTOM-B-113x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 10 BOTTOM B" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-10-BOTTOM-C.jpg'><img width="113" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-10-BOTTOM-C-113x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 10 BOTTOM C" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-11-WH-KIT.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-11-WH-KIT-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 11 WH KIT" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-12-BSL-A.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-12-BSL-A-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 12 BSL A" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-12-BSL-B.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-12-BSL-B-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 12 BSL B" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-13-BSL-A.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-13-BSL-A-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 13 BSL A" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-13-BSL-B.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-13-BSL-B-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 13 BSL B" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-14-BSL-B.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-14-BSL-B-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 14 BSL B" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-21-FSR-B.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-21-FSR-B-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 21 FSR B" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-21-FSR-C.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-21-FSR-C-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 21 FSR C" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-21-FSR-D.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-21-FSR-D-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 21 FSR D" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-21-FSR-E.jpg'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/XC10-21-FSR-E-150x113.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="XC10 21 FSR E" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Uncompromising design, optimised for easy shooting</strong>

The XC10 redefines the boundaries of advanced compact camcorder design, with a body that’s instantly intuitive to use. Once in your hand, you’ll find a rotating grip that supports a variety of shooting styles, as well as essential feature controls at your fingertips, including a manual zoom and focusing ring. Designed to match any shooting preference, the camcorder features a 7.66cm vari-angle touch LCD, with 100% field coverage, providing direct access to the menu system through a simple set of cross keys, while an included optical loupe viewfinder, that fits the LCD, offers a more traditional shooting experience.</p>
<p><strong>Fostering creativity with expert workflows</strong>

Professional videographers can easily integrate the XC10 into existing production kits and workflows, thanks to its portfolio of professional standard codecs and recording modes. Canon’s new XF-AVC H.264 codec supports recording in both 4K and Full HD quality, enabling easy integration into industry- standard Non-Linear Edit systems. Canon Log Gamma also enables maximum freedom in post-production editing and processing and seamless quality matching with content shot on Cinema EOS cameras. Additionally, videographers can freely shoot in 4K, and later down convert to Full HD, to create a higher quality end product, and enable greater flexibility in the editing process.</p>
<p>A selection of slow and fast motion recording modes – including up to 1200x fast motion in 4K/Full HD, and up to1/4x slow motion in HD – as well as interval shooting provide further creative opportunities.</p>
<p>The XC10 is also Wi-Fi compatible; enabling remote control of key features via a browser, smartphone or tablet – securing its position as an essential part of any Cinema EOS video shooter’s toolkit.</p>
<p><strong>XC10 Key benefits:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Stunning 4K video and 12MP stills from one compact camera</li>
<li>High bit rate XF-AVC files, great for post production</li>
<li>Seamlessly integrate with professional workflows</li>
<li>Get creative with fast and slow motion recording</li>
<li>Built-in Wi-Fi for easy browser/smart device control</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Pricing and availability</strong>

The XC10 will be available from June 2015 with an RSP of £1599.99.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1134581-REG/canon_0565c013_xc10.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Canon XC10 $2499</a> at B&H Photo</strong></p>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 8, 2015)

> Stunning 4K video and 12MP stills from one compact camera


I am not into video. So I cannot judge. But to call this one "compact camera"... ? 
Of course there are video cameras bigger than that, but compact

FWIW I hope the video guys are pleased with this tool.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 8, 2015)

This looks better than I expected, but does not meet my needs/wants. Nice that it uses LP-E6 batteries - people already have a ton of them from their DSLRs already... but why does this have an INTERNAL CFast card? Can this card not be swapped out? That alone would be a deal breaker for many folks who do not "dump" in the field.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 8, 2015)

bsbeamer said:


> This looks better than I expected, but does not meet my needs/wants. Nice that it uses LP-E6 batteries - people already have a ton of them from their DSLRs already... but why does this have an INTERNAL CFast card? Can this card not be swapped out? That alone would be a deal breaker for many folks who do not "dump" in the field.


Cfast is an evolution of pre-historic Cf card. Like Cf cards when you fill up Cfast card, it can be swapped out for another card. It is based on Sata interface and has faster read/write speeds compared to CF cards.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 8, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Cfast is an evolution of pre-historic Cf card. Like Cf cards when you fill up Cfast card, it can be swapped out for another card. It is based on Sata interface and has faster read/write speeds compared to CF cards.



Yes, well aware of the CFast format and specs... however what I've read makes it seem like this is a built-in card that cannot be swapped out. Would hope that is not the case for those that do purchase.


----------



## coldsweat (Apr 8, 2015)

bsbeamer said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Cfast is an evolution of pre-historic Cf card. Like Cf cards when you fill up Cfast card, it can be swapped out for another card. It is based on Sata interface and has faster read/write speeds compared to CF cards.
> ...


No it has a CFast Slot & an SD Slot (SD seems to only be for 1080P). Why they say 'internal' they mean that you don't need an external recorder for 4K like you do with the Sony A7s


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 8, 2015)

coldsweat said:


> No it has a CFast Slot & an SD Slot (SD seems to only be for 1080P). Why they say 'internal' they mean that you don't need an external recorder for 4K like you do with the Sony A7s



Thanks for the clarification. This camera is so close, yet so far from what I really want with a 4K upgrade...


----------



## bmwzimmer (Apr 8, 2015)

The card can be removed and swapped otherwise they would specify the amount of memory (like old hard drive based camcorders).
Price is reasonable But its interesting the C300 ii boasts 15 stops of DR (besting the Sony FS7's 14). Not sure what it is for this camcorder


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 8, 2015)

bmwzimmer said:


> The card can be removed and swapped otherwise they would specify the amount of memory (like old hard drive based camcorders).
> Price is reasonable But its interesting the C300 ii boasts 15 stops of DR (besting the Sony FS7's 14). Not sure what it is for this camcorder



Apparently it includes 64GB of storage, which was part of my initial confusion. Press release says 12-stops of DR for the XC10. Price puts this on par with an XA25 that offers a bit more, except no 4K.


----------



## cream (Apr 8, 2015)

I am happy to see the XC10. It is a first generation camera and is stepping in the right direction. I recently commented that I felt that the XA20 and G30 would be the last "traditional" videos I would invest in. Obviously we'll learn more in the coming weeks, but I am intrigued.


----------



## razbo (Apr 8, 2015)

Where will this leave the C100 Mk2, with canon's line up now having 4k included, would be nice to see a firmware that could add 4k to the C100 mk2


----------



## gsealy (Apr 8, 2015)

bsbeamer said:


> coldsweat said:
> 
> 
> > No it has a CFast Slot & an SD Slot (SD seems to only be for 1080P). Why they say 'internal' they mean that you don't need an external recorder for 4K like you do with the Sony A7s
> ...


Internal recording is nice for short clips. But I really like the option of recording externally. 4K eats storage like nobody's business. External recording allows the use of cheaper storage media compared to internal cards.


----------



## gsealy (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't see a mention of sound recording features/options.


----------



## Claire McHardy (Apr 8, 2015)

If I was a new owner of a C100 Mk2 that was without any 4K video capability I would be so upset by this. 

Second. Why the FRACK... does this not have interchangeable lens option for EOS M and EOS with converter so that we could use fast glass on that pinprick of a sensor... 

Third.. WHY IS IT A 1 INCH SENSOR! 

Oh I am so disappointed in Canon as a company right now. I think they have gone too far with this and have just shown how blind they are to their audience. I think this camera is a total write off and infract insults the market who they are targeting by assuming that they would not like certain features. 

Why anyone would buy this over a GH4 i dont know. Why anyone would buy this in the first place, I dont know. What Canon are going to say to C100 Mk2 owners at the booth at NAB.. oh i hope they are ready.. i dont know. 

What a totally wasted opportunity for a game changing camera release. Super 35 sensor and interchangeable lens s and this would have been a gem. 

I cant believe they have missed the mark AGAIN and it has upset me AGAIN.


----------



## gsealy (Apr 8, 2015)

Claire McHardy said:


> If I was a new owner of a C100 Mk2 that was without any 4K video capability I would be so upset by this.
> 
> Second. Why the FRACK... does this not have interchangeable lens option for EOS M and EOS with converter so that we could use fast glass on that pinprick of a sensor...
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear it. It seems as though this camera is just a basic 4K camera without a lot of frills. I do see a conflict with the C100 in that it costs twice as much and can't shoot 4K. Canon mentions the use of the XC10 as a "B" camera. I can see it being used that way or for short video clips without sound. Oh well. When is that 5DIV coming out?


----------



## scyrene (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm going to register my reaction simply for a little balance (I know you shouldn't read the comments on dpreview articles, but I did and it was entirely moaning). I like the look of this. I do hardly any video, but would like to, and doubt I'd buy this - like virtually everyone else commenting. But it looks like a nice little camera. Depending on the final street price. I'm amazed (and amazed that I'm still amazed) that when people whine for something (e.g. 4k recording) and it's provided, they swap to whining about something else. The same happened with the 5Ds/r on stills resolution. People want more of everything - but you're not going to get a one-size-fits-all world-beating product that's also cheap.


----------



## painya (Apr 8, 2015)

Is anyone surprised at the lack of dual pixel autofocus? Is that not something people want? Especially "budding" perhaps "run and gun," shooters. Overall I think this is a decent first gen product that needs to be priced under 2 grand to compete with a gh4.


----------



## waldi72 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks like nice video camera. Only problem is it does not have constant aperture so important in video. It has f2.8-5.6. I would like it to be for example constant f3.5 if they could not make it f2.8 all the way. And looks like it has no RAW format for stills?


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 8, 2015)

gsealy said:


> bsbeamer said:
> 
> 
> > coldsweat said:
> ...


Arri are selling CFast 2. cards with 256GB capacity from late May to use with the Alexa Mini and Amira no need for external storage at 302mbs at that rate and you can bet 512GB is coming next.


----------



## gsealy (Apr 8, 2015)

waldi72 said:


> Looks like nice video camera. Only problem is it does not have constant aperture so important in video. It has f2.8-5.6. I would like it to be for example constant f3.5 if they could not make it f2.8 all the way. And looks like it has no RAW format for stills?


Yes, I saw that for stills they are JPGs.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Apr 8, 2015)

It's like Canon created a beautiful painting on canvas, and then vomited all over it at the very end. There's so much to love: CFast, high bitrate, 4:2:2 internal, built in ND, great form factor w/ hand grip and magnify button right there, assignable buttons, etc. It's really borrowed a lot from the Cinema line. But a FIXED LENS ON a 1" SENSOR?!?!?! AND FOR $1000 more than a GH4? Um, no. Hardly any reason to pick this up over a LX100 or even a GoPro, much less a GH4 - it has zero versatility. 

All Canon had to do was put an APS-C sensor behind a normal EOS mount. Even an M mount. Why didn't they? That would've made this guy VERY attractive, and even cut down on production costs from not needing to make a lens for each one. O ya, they didn't because they're only concerned about protecting their higher end offerings. Ugh. I'm just frustrated because I am bought into Canon lenses. I want native compatibility w/ my bodies. Although, the GH4 w/metabones is such a solid, amazing workhorse. 

It's clear Canon still isn't willing to compete with Sony and Panasonic in the sub $10,000 market.


----------



## coldsweat (Apr 8, 2015)

Claire McHardy said:


> What a totally wasted opportunity for a game changing camera release. Super 35 sensor and interchangeable lens s and this would have been a gem.


Wouldn't it then be the C100??


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Apr 8, 2015)

coldsweat said:


> Claire McHardy said:
> 
> 
> > What a totally wasted opportunity for a game changing camera release. Super 35 sensor and interchangeable lens s and this would have been a gem.
> ...



No viewfinder. no professional audio/XLR inputs, no DPAF = not C100.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 8, 2015)

Just received the B&H Announcement - $2499:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1134581-REG/canon_0565c013_xc10.html


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 8, 2015)

Claire McHardy said:


> What a totally wasted opportunity for a game changing camera release. Super 35 sensor and interchangeable lens s and this would have been a gem.



it's not bad but it seems a little bit bungled in the end, but what you mention above, now that would've been something
or getting it into a DSLR at decent quality

stuck with a fixed lens is annoying, 1" isn't amazing, maybe still OK, but for this price and that it certainly needed stuff like 10bits out

it will get some sales

but it's too bad they never go for broke, they could dominate so many markets instantly, utterly dominate, but they prefer to be very conservative, and sit back and milk and protect this and that, rather than just charging forward


----------



## Tugela (Apr 8, 2015)

painya said:


> Is anyone surprised at the lack of dual pixel autofocus? Is that not something people want? Especially "budding" perhaps "run and gun," shooters. Overall I think this is a decent first gen product that needs to be priced under 2 grand to compete with a gh4.



I would guess that the sensor is made by someone else. Sony perhaps? The 1 inch form is suspiciously close to the sensor in the AX/RX Sony cameras, and the lack of DPAF would be consistent with that. The camera appears to be essentially an AX100 in a different form factor with more current storage options.


----------



## Tugela (Apr 8, 2015)

gsealy said:


> waldi72 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like nice video camera. Only problem is it does not have constant aperture so important in video. It has f2.8-5.6. I would like it to be for example constant f3.5 if they could not make it f2.8 all the way. And looks like it has no RAW format for stills?
> ...



The "stills" will be like the stills recorded by your typical camcorder, essentially frame grabs from the video stream. That is not to say that such things are bad, at 4K frame grabs are pretty decent for many applications, particularly web based ones where high resolution is not critical.


----------



## JoeDavid (Apr 8, 2015)

I just noticed that B&H is listing the XC10 for $2495. For that you could buy three of these:

http://shop.panasonic.com/cameras-and-camcorders/cameras/lumix-point-and-shoot-cameras/DMC-FZ1000.html#srule=popularity&start=1&cgid=lumix-point-and-shoot-cameras

I think the Canon would be much better 4K video camera but still...


----------



## unfocused (Apr 8, 2015)

scyrene said:


> ...I'm amazed (and amazed that I'm still amazed) that when people whine for something (e.g. 4k recording) and it's provided, they swap to whining about something else. The same happened with the 5Ds/r on stills resolution. People want more of everything - but you're not going to get a one-size-fits-all world-beating product that's also cheap.



Yes. I actually find this quite intriguing. If the video side of my work picks up, I could see adding this at some point. Fixed lens doesn't bother me, as the range is more than sufficient for the video work that I plan on doing. I'm impressed that Canon is including an eye-level viewfinder. I'm not bothered that the stills are jpg-only, as I would only use the still function in an emergency. 

Honestly, I'm not all that excited about 4K, as it won't impact most of what I do. But, if that's the future, it's nice to have it as an option. 

Overall, I think it's a nice package and would expect that in a year or so, the price will drop below $2,000.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 8, 2015)

Canon is targeting news gatherers who need video and decent stills for today's multimedia reporting. DPReview has a good write up about this: 
Opinion: Why the Canon XC10 is a big deal


----------



## drjlo (Apr 8, 2015)

scyrene said:


> I'm amazed (and amazed that I'm still amazed) that when people whine for something (e.g. 4k recording) and it's provided, they swap to whining about something else. The same happened with the 5Ds/r on stills resolution. People want more of everything - but you're not going to get a one-size-fits-all world-beating product that's also cheap.



Well, playing Devil's advocate, the Main complaint is not that people want one-size-fits-all products; it's just that the other companies are offering much better performance+features to price ratio than Canon.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 8, 2015)

drjlo said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > I'm amazed (and amazed that I'm still amazed) that when people whine for something (e.g. 4k recording) and it's provided, they swap to whining about something else. The same happened with the 5Ds/r on stills resolution. People want more of everything - but you're not going to get a one-size-fits-all world-beating product that's also cheap.
> ...



Except they're not.

If you look only at spec sheets and then cherry-pick certain features, the competitors may seem to offer better features, but time after time, Canon delivers where it counts – in the marketplace. 

Buyers are just as capable of comparing specs as are internet commenters. The difference is that buyers have to back their opinion up with cash. And, when it comes down to actually spending money on a product, Canon usually wins.

That's because Canon does something better than any of its competitors – it analyzes the market and develops products that are actually wanted by their target market. I expect this will be true of the XC10 as well – the target market will buy and use this product and it will make money for Canon.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 8, 2015)

unfocused said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...


Well put and specmanship doesn't matter much when the sum of the specs equals a greater product. I'd take a Canon or Nikon any day over their competitors simply based on the user interface alone. Have any of you tried to use a Sony or Panasonic? Try doing things like enabling burst mode, flash exposure compensation or the like. You have to dive through endless menus and if things conflict, like burst mode and flash use do, good luck trying to figure that out. And that's just one aspect...I could go on an on for hours.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 8, 2015)

unfocused said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



Canon has taken a total beating in the video marketplace for consumer camera and camcorder video. Canon has not been winning those sales since the 5D2.


----------



## jblake (Apr 8, 2015)

bsbeamer said:


> Just received the B&H Announcement - $2499:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1134581-REG/canon_0565c013_xc10.html


I do not know how well this camera will compete against the GH4, the initial cost will be a LOT more than $2500 USD. 4K at 305 Mb/s will require a 256 MB CFast card, I think you would get around an hour or so of video time. B&H has the Lexar - Professional 256GB 3400x CFast 2.0 Memory Card for $989.95, making this XC10 camcorder come in at $3500 before you can go out an start shooting video.


----------



## Tugela (Apr 8, 2015)

unfocused said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



Not really. This camera will fit into the G30/XA20/25 niche, and that is a declining market according to Canon. They have not addressed where that market segment is going with this camera.


----------



## Diltiazem (Apr 8, 2015)

jblake said:


> bsbeamer said:
> 
> 
> > Just received the B&H Announcement - $2499:
> ...



From press release (taken from DPR) 
"The Canon XC10 4K Digital Camcorder is scheduled to be available in June 2015 for an estimated retail price of $2,499.00 with SanDisk 64GB CFast™ 2.0 card and card reader."


----------



## jblake (Apr 9, 2015)

Diltiazem said:


> jblake said:
> 
> 
> > bsbeamer said:
> ...


A 64 GB card is not going to allow someone to shoot very much 4K video at 305 Mb/s. You will realistically need 256 MB to 512 MB worth of CFast memory to make it worth your time to leave the house to go on a shoot. Not sure what your point is here.


----------



## that1guyy (Apr 9, 2015)

Give it an APS-C or full frame sensor and an EF mount and I'll buy it.


----------



## RobD (Apr 9, 2015)

The Canon "see impossible" campaign was a joke, and this is the punch line. Leading photographers and videographers alike are leaving Canon en mass, and when the guys at the top of their profession jump ship, you know others will follow. The 5D IV had better be some kind of miracle or the exodus will be brutal.


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 9, 2015)

RobD said:


> The Canon "see impossible" campaign was a joke, and this is the punch line. Leading photographers and videographers alike are leaving Canon en mass, and when the guys at the top of their profession jump ship, you know others will follow. The 5D IV had better be some kind of miracle or the exodus will be brutal.



I doubt it.
You couldn't prise Canons away from most pros.

This new camera would certainly be useful to my event work where I often jump between video and stills.

There's not much mention of the autofocus system. I'm interested to see tests of it and the performance of the camera.
Having a fixed lens is no problem to me, as long as the quality is good, and the zoom is fine for my needs.


----------



## Diltiazem (Apr 9, 2015)

jblake said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > jblake said:
> ...


There is a difference between " making this XC10 camcorder come in at $3500 before you can go out an start shooting video." and " You will realistically need 256 MB to 512 MB worth of CFast memory to make it worth your time to leave the house to go on a shoot". My point lies in that difference. I agree with you what you said second time though. But wouldn't that be true for any video camera if you want to shoot 4K and record it in a CFast 2.0?


----------



## Tugela (Apr 9, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> RobD said:
> 
> 
> > The Canon "see impossible" campaign was a joke, and this is the punch line. Leading photographers and videographers alike are leaving Canon en mass, and when the guys at the top of their profession jump ship, you know others will follow. The 5D IV had better be some kind of miracle or the exodus will be brutal.
> ...



Most pros won't be using an XC10 though. 

If event photographers insist on using FF cameras like the 5D now, there is ZERO chance that they are suddenly going to jump ship to a relatively low pixel count 1 inch sensor camera, unless they have been full of BS all this time about why they use 5D3s for events.

So, I'm thinking they won't be using the XC10 for that. And for video there are other options that cost less and have less demanding storage requirements.


----------



## ukmdb (Apr 9, 2015)

I would have jumped in for a couple of these bodies until I seen the Cfast 2.0 with no other external recording option. 64GB card will only give 25mins at 4k which means I would need at least 2 x 256GB cfast cards per body.
and at £700 a pop I will end up spending more on cards per body than the price of the body itself.

Does anyone know of a dummy Cfast 2.0 adapter > SSD ?


----------



## scyrene (Apr 9, 2015)

RobD said:


> Leading photographers and videographers alike are leaving Canon en mass [sic]



[Citation needed]


----------



## gsealy (Apr 9, 2015)

I would like to hear people's thoughts on the video sample. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbTd5DbSk_g

I ran this at 4K with a high speed connection. Yikes! It is awful. Perhaps it is just my browser or connection or whatever. But there are sure a bunch of video issues, and moire everywhere.


----------



## bsbeamer (Apr 9, 2015)

ukmdb said:


> Does anyone know of a dummy Cfast 2.0 adapter > SSD ?



Sounds like the old P2 media card hack days when HD was a new(er) thing! Addonics would probably be the only company that would make something like that, but have a feeling there is no market for it considering most people in that situation will just take an HDMI out and record directly to an external SSD. Who knows if this camera will actually do that in 4K or not...


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 9, 2015)

ukmdb said:


> I would have jumped in for a couple of these bodies until I seen the Cfast 2.0 with no other external recording option. 64GB card will only give 25mins at 4k which means I would need at least 2 x 256GB cfast cards per body.
> and at £700 a pop I will end up spending more on cards per body than the price of the body itself.
> 
> Does anyone know of a dummy Cfast 2.0 adapter > SSD ?


I haven't seen any SSDs as small as a CF / CFast card, but the camera has HDMI out...


----------



## Tinky (Apr 9, 2015)

Not a C100 beater.

For a few reasons. Ergonomics. Audio interfaces. Number of built in ND stages (in video you can't just juggle the shutter) Interchangable lenses. Sensor size. Depth of field control. and many more.

Oh it has 4K. That will be really handy in 5 years. If you are pitching this as an industrial level camera (as opposed to feature film level camera) then you have to look at what folk there are using.

Broadcast has only just caught up with HD... there's plenty of life in 1080 cameras yet. 

The killer thing for me, is the lens. Too slow. You need a constant aperture, or at the very least a lens that goes no darker than f2.8. Again, in video you cannot just juggle the shutter. f-drop is bad news for shot matching. Not insurmountable, but I fear the f5.6 is.

I could have just about forgiven canon if they had implemented a servo zoom and maybe a lanc port. The one thing where ENG cameras still have the upper hand if servo zoom and off camera zoom control..


----------



## dlee13 (Apr 10, 2015)

Everyone was wondering why the 5Ds didn't do 4k, well this is the reason why!


----------



## moreorless (Apr 10, 2015)

Tinky said:


> Not a C100 beater.
> 
> For a few reasons. Ergonomics. Audio interfaces. Number of built in ND stages (in video you can't just juggle the shutter) Interchangable lenses. Sensor size. Depth of field control. and many more.
> 
> ...



I would guess Canon probably thinks those who need 4K in a "serious" camera will likely be able to pay the extra for the new C300. I'm guessing your talking about producers of Film/TV content where viewing over a number of years is going to be an issue.

Something like the XC10 to me seems like 4K could have more appeal, using screen grabs for media work of events, maybe shooting 4K for wedding videos or perhaps some secondary use for the kind of above broadcast work where the small size will be needed for certain shots(maybe via drone).


----------



## Tinky (Apr 10, 2015)

moreorless said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > Not a C100 beater.
> ...



Can't argue with either supposition.

My 5 years bit was a bit sarcastic... I shoot for today, but then I don't do much drama, more current affairs, my cameras only need to work with current tech, so as every camera spend is less pension, less holiday time, less mobey for bills, less money in my pocket day to day, I buy what I need, when I need it.

Even if I needed 4k the xc-10 isn't the camera to deliver it for me.

And then I'd need a newer faster RAID, a new software license and probably a new mac.. if and when I need I will. I don't just yet.


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 11, 2015)

Thinking about this camera and its intended market, I reckon that a lot of families will buy it instead of a better DSLR to be used for what family cameras are used for - photos and videos of the family where ultimate quality is not so important, but versatility and ease of use are paramount.
One big attraction is that it is reasonably future-proof due to the videos being in 4K.
I can also see event photographers using it for customers that just want stills and video for the web.

I think it will sell OK and it will spawn a number of clones from other makers.
Soon the price will come down to $2k or so which puts it into the price point for better off families.


----------



## Tinky (Apr 11, 2015)

panasonic have a camera that can do much the same things for half the price. not the gh4, but a camcorder based design. faster lens too. And a servo zoom.


----------



## Tugela (Apr 12, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> Thinking about this camera and its intended market, I reckon that a lot of families will buy it instead of a better DSLR to be used for what family cameras are used for - photos and videos of the family where ultimate quality is not so important, but versatility and ease of use are paramount.
> One big attraction is that it is reasonably future-proof due to the videos being in 4K.
> I can also see event photographers using it for customers that just want stills and video for the web.
> 
> ...



Not for 2.5K they won't. They will instead buy one of a fair number of hybrid cameras on the market that are capable of shooting both high quality video and high quality stills. The XC10 can shoot (probably) good video, but the stills will be mediocre.

And all of those hybrids (basically most new mid to high level consumer cameras) are considerably cheaper.


----------



## Tugela (Apr 12, 2015)

Tinky said:


> panasonic have a camera that can do much the same things for half the price. not the gh4, but a camcorder based design. faster lens too. And a servo zoom.



Most camcorders will take stills as well, there is nothing new about that concept. The only problem with them is that the stills they take do not compete well with those from proper cameras since they are basically frames taken from the raw video stream.


----------



## Tinky (Apr 13, 2015)

I haven't seen the stills quality from the xc10.

Its a video orientated camera, which appears to lack phase detect af. I think if still quality is of paramount concern you'll already have and already be shooting with something more stills orientated.

This seems targeted at aspiring amateurs or run and gun news gatherers on a budget. Where fast enough, portable enough, convenient enough is as important as good enough (for web, for newsprint)


----------



## knagar24 (Apr 24, 2015)

My thoughts on why the the Canon XC10 wont be a game changer- 

https://kshitijnagar.wordpress.com/2015/04/24/nabshow-roundup-quickthoughts-on-why-the-canon-xc-10-is-not-a-game-changer/


----------



## Tugela (Jun 10, 2015)

The Sony RX10 mark II was announced today. That will be the new king in this form factor, not the XC10. Sorry Canon. Maybe better luck next time, when perhaps you will have a clue.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 11, 2015)

correct. affordable memory. constant f2.8 zoom lens.

add a tascam or beachtek and you are away.


----------

